# Prüfung in Köln 08-10.06.09



## jonax (13. April 2009)

Hallo,
habe mich jetzt entschieden meine Prüfung nicht in Düren sondern in Köln zu machen.Dafür brauche ich ja so eine "Sondergenehmigung" wo bekomm ich die ?! (bei der Gemeinde?)

Wo findet die Prüfung in Köln statt?

Muss man dort Angeln zusammen bauen ?

#h;+


----------

